# Vertical Light Fixtures



## Bitecolum (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm setting up a couple of bloom rooms (15x30 ft each) and would like to use a vertical technique with about 5 vertical towers per room. I'd prefer using 3 bare bulbs per tower, double ended bulbs. I'm not finding fixtures designed for hanging 3 vertical double ended bulbs readily available. Any suggestions?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2015)

That's because double ended bulbs aren't rated for vertical use.

Find a lamp that can be used vertically and build your room around it. My suggestion would be 860W CDM lamps on magnetic ballasts. These MUST be mounted vertically! Use one in place of every HPS lamp in your plan.


----------



## Bitecolum (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for your response TTY. Having never heard of CDM bulbs you've given me more research to do in my search for the most productive way to bloom and with what equipment. I'll have to dig around some more because I don't understand what difference vertical vs horizontal position would make to a light bulb other than airflow for cooling. Growing vertically 360 degrees around the bulbs has gotten my attention I'm just not finding lots of lighting options, of course that can make my decision that much easier to make. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2015)

Bitecolum said:


> Thanks for your response TTY. Having never heard of CDM bulbs you've given me more research to do in my search for the most productive way to bloom and with what equipment. I'll have to dig around some more because I don't understand what difference vertical vs horizontal position would make to a light bulb other than airflow for cooling. Growing vertically 360 degrees around the bulbs has gotten my attention I'm just not finding lots of lighting options, of course that can make my decision that much easier to make. Thanks again for the tip.


Lighting makers are playing with high energy physics inside the lamp. Not all lamps can run properly in all mounting positions, and 860W CDM lamps happen to need to be vertical. They also need a magnetic ballast- a bonus since they're so cheap!


----------



## Bitecolum (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey ttystikk while trying to learn more about CMH lighting I found many posts by you on this subject and from the dates of your posts I'd guess you have been growing with 860W CDM about a year. I'm presuming you have experience growing with other lighting techniques but you know what happens when you presume. I didn't see an answer to your question comparing yields between 860W CDM and 1000W HPS on a watt-to-watt comparison? Are you hanging one CDM bulb with plants circumferentially around that one bulb or multiple bulbs?

I found this vertical triple bulb fixture that can accommodate single or double ended bulbs although I'd prefer to use bare bulbs. Now I'm wondering how the 860 CDM stacks up against the 1000W double ended Gavita? 
http://verttek.com/Vertical-Light-Tube.html


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't see this until just now, you can tag people here by using @ just before their name, like this; @Bitecolum 

I think the plants grow vigorously in the more balanced light of the CDM lamps. This translates into better expression at maturity, great flavor, potency, and the plants grow and produce better than HPS at any given W/ft² value.

I've even run the plants with both lamp types at the same time, and the ladies' preference is clear; they grow better and healthier under CDM.

I'm working with the system to see if I can translate these advantages into more yield/watt, early indications are promising.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Lighting makers are playing with high energy physics inside the lamp. Not all lamps can run properly in all mounting positions, and 860W CDM lamps happen to need to be vertical. They also need a magnetic ballast- a bonus since they're so cheap!


Interesting...I've found one bulb so far for $90. Does this sound right? What kind of a magnetic ballast does this need?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Interesting...I've found one bulb so far for $90. Does this sound right? What kind of a magnetic ballast does this need?


That's about right. Thousand watt mag with a setting for MH, aka ANSI 'M47'. Yes, the old school cheap magnetic ballast, nothing fancy. Even a new ballast should cost less than you laid for the lamp!

Be sure to operate it in the vertical position only, base up or down.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's about right. Thousand watt mag with a setting for MH, aka ANSI 'M47'. Yes, the old school cheap magnetic ballast, nothing fancy. Even a new ballast should cost less than you laid for the lamp!
> 
> Be sure to operate it in the vertical position only, base up or down.


Very cool, I'll probably pick one up. Just today I put in a Eye Hortilux Blue so I'm running one MH and 1 HPS. The MH puts out far fewer lumens but I was extremely pleased with my chapter 1 results using this MH bulb almost exclusively. Considering alternating every couple of days.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2015)

Bitecolum said:


> Thanks for your response TTY. Having never heard of CDM bulbs you've given me more research to do in my search for the most productive way to bloom and with what equipment. I'll have to dig around some more because I don't understand what difference vertical vs horizontal position would make to a light bulb other than airflow for cooling. Growing vertically 360 degrees around the bulbs has gotten my attention I'm just not finding lots of lighting options, of course that can make my decision that much easier to make. Thanks again for the tip.


do a google search for heath robinson vertical tree grows. that should be all the inspiration you need.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2015)

@ttystikk did i read that you live within walking distance of New Belgium? my liver is EXTREMELY jealous!! 

wish the Fort was a closer drive for us. excellent town!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> @ttystikk did i read that you live within walking distance of New Belgium? my liver is EXTREMELY jealous!!
> 
> wish the Fort was a closer drive for us. excellent town!


It's a block from my favorite Mexican restaurant, el Burrito. If I lived a block from New Belgium...I'd be sick of their beer by now, lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2015)

probably true. i like the limited releases they do just for the tasting room. 

we'll have to check out el burrito. we liked snooze for some good breakfast stuff. get there early though.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> probably true. i like the limited releases they do just for the tasting room.
> 
> we'll have to check out el burrito. we liked snooze for some good breakfast stuff. get there early though.


You like snooze? You should try Rise! It's next to Sprouts market on the Lemay side.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2015)

we're not too familiar with FC but i'll put Rise on the to-do list. we thought snooze was good but it's been awhile since we were there. 
do you follow CSU football? arent' they building a new stadium?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> we're not too familiar with FC but i'll put Rise on the to-do list. we thought snooze was good but it's been awhile since we were there.
> do you follow CSU football? arent' they building a new stadium?


I like rise because it's never too crowded.

I don't follow football, period. I like to watch a good game, but that's it.

College kids love the new downtown stadium. The rest of us townies fucking HATE it!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I like rise because it's never too crowded.
> 
> I don't follow football, period. I like to watch a good game, but that's it.
> 
> College kids love the new downtown stadium. The rest of us townies fucking HATE it!


i'm guessing the locals must hate the light rail too. seems like it cost a shitload of money and didn't really go too far. does it really help get around town ?? 

i'm still amazed that DIA is finally getting rail service. i wonder about this state sometimes. lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm guessing the locals must hate the light rail too. seems like it cost a shitload of money and didn't really go too far. does it really help get around town ??
> 
> i'm still amazed that DIA is finally getting rail service. i wonder about this state sometimes. lol.


Nah, everybody loves the Maxx bus! We all just wish it connected with the Transfort bus service better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's because double ended bulbs aren't rated for vertical use.
> 
> Find a lamp that can be used vertically and build your room around it. My suggestion would be 860W CDM lamps on magnetic ballasts. These MUST be mounted vertically! Use one in place of every HPS lamp in your plan.


@ttystikk found what I was looking for on ltg and ballasts


----------

